# Python for sale



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I was at a neighbor's yard sale and he had a Python. I think it's a 50 foot one but not sure. I have a 50 ft one and it looks to be about the same size coil of tubing. The location is Chillicothe, OH. 

Price was $17.50 but I think he'd take a little less. I don't have the spare cash or I would have bought it as a backup or to be able to drain more than one tank at a time. 

PM or email me for his name and phone number and you can take it from there. It looked to me to be in good condition. The tubing is clear. I think he only used it on one 55 gallon tank so that's probably why it doesn't look like it's been through a lot of use.


----------

